# Best canned tuna ever.



## Rydian (Apr 13, 2013)

When I was a kid I ate canned tuna (sandwich, salad, etc.) all the time.  In the past few years I've found I don't like to because the tuna most companies put out has been shredded so finely it's no longer "tuna in water", it's "tuna _pulp_", and almost impossible to drain properly because it's like squeezing the liquid out of a turd nowadays.

Then while doing a grocery run a day ago, I ran into this stuff.







Seeing as just a few days before I was annoyed at my inability to get some drained tuna for a dish, I had to grab a few cans.

And holy crap, they weren't lying.






LOOK AT THAT.  Actual SOLID (nice and dense) tuna, and it was really only a tiny amount of water that poured out easily.

They apparently have pre-seasoned stuff as well.  I tried the lemon pepper kind and it was pretty strong (definitely meant to go in a dish instead of on it's own), haven't tried the thai chili one.


----------



## Gahars (Apr 13, 2013)

Confirmed: Rydian is Leonard.


----------



## emigre (Apr 13, 2013)

Fuck you I'm hungry now.


----------



## jefffisher (Apr 13, 2013)

the starkist in the gold can with the easy open top is really solid like that as well.
bumble bee premium in the pouch is also really good.
they're so much more expensive than the normal cans though, it might be worth it when you account for the water weight.


----------



## Rydian (Apr 13, 2013)

emigre said:


> Fuck you I'm hungry now.










jefffisher said:


> the starkist in the gold can with the easy open top is really solid like that as well.
> bumble bee premium in the pouch is also really good.
> they're so much more expensive than the normal cans though, it might be worth it when you account for the water weight.


Yeah I went for this because it's still in the price range of normal canned, which means a lot more happy for the dollar.


----------



## Snailface (Apr 13, 2013)

Rydian said:


> Yeah I went for this because it's still in the price range of normal canned, which means a lot more happy for the dollar.


I can see you testing your groundbreaking new wii homebrew on the background.


----------



## Rydian (Apr 13, 2013)

Shit, now I'll never be able to cover up this leak.


----------



## pyromaniac123 (Apr 13, 2013)

Had to check this wasn't in eof.


----------



## mechadylan (Apr 13, 2013)

I love Chicken of the Sea Solid White Albacore tuna.  As far as best bang for your buck, check out their 66.5 oz can (in water.)  The water to tuna ratio is good, but it helps if you're trying to feed 5-10 ppl at a time.


----------



## Ergo (Apr 13, 2013)

While I am a tuna aficionado, there is something mildly...off...about reading about it on the Temp.


----------



## the_randomizer (Apr 13, 2013)

Tuna FTW


----------



## Fat D (Apr 13, 2013)

Draining tuna? Blasphemy! It needs to drip from the bread.


----------



## pyromaniac123 (Apr 13, 2013)

Ergo said:


> While I am a tuna aficionado, there is something mildly...off...about reading about it on the Temp.


 
Surely you mean something mildly fishy?


----------



## Ergo (Apr 13, 2013)

pyromaniac123 said:


> Surely you mean something mildly fishy?


 
Fishing for a response, I see...I think I'll punt.


----------



## 431unknown (Apr 13, 2013)

Go ahead and eat your damn tuna, but remember all the poor dolphins that died while people were catching those tunas.


----------



## Chary (Apr 13, 2013)

I like the tuna pouches. Those usually don't have to be drained, but they are expensive. This might be interesting to check out next time I'm at the grocery store.


----------



## Brian117 (Apr 13, 2013)

Rydian can you share some of that pleasethanks.


----------



## Armadillo (Apr 13, 2013)

Just looks like standard tuna here. Have not seen this pulped tuna you speak of over here.


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 13, 2013)

Brian117 seeking tuna... now I really have seen it all.

As for the matter at hand it looks like I will have to add canned tuna to the list of things Americans fail to get right when it comes to food. As we discovered earlier bread is also not a talent there so I now just feel sorry that something as nice as a proper tuna sandwich goes unknown by so many.


----------



## DinohScene (Apr 13, 2013)

Rydian I'll do anything for a bit of that Tuna ;o;


----------



## mechadylan (Apr 13, 2013)

FAST6191 said:


> Brian117 seeking tuna... now I really have seen it all.
> 
> As for the matter at hand it looks like I will have to *add canned tuna to the list of things Americans fail to get right when it comes to food.* As we discovered earlier bread is also not a talent there so I now just feel sorry that something as nice as a proper tuna sandwich goes unknown by so many.


I think you're partially right on this one.  Growing up, I had a friend who's dad worked in a nearby cannery.  They always had the best canned tuna, salmon, etc in non-labeled cans as they were considered shipping rejects and therefore totally edible and up for grabs for the employees.  Years later, I asked my friend's dad what brand they were so I could buy them and he told me that all of the "good" canned stuff (one city over from our houses,)  is exported to foreign countries.  I was in shock.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Apr 14, 2013)

Fuck. Now I want some tuna...


----------



## Brian117 (Apr 14, 2013)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> Fuck. Now I want some tuna...


 
After seeing this thread I decided to get Subway's tuna sub for dinner. Thanks Rydian for making me spend $6.50 tonight.


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (Apr 14, 2013)

Tuna just doesn't taste as good after they stopped putting dolphin in it... lol


----------



## Gahars (Apr 14, 2013)

One day, I want my tuna to sing. Then I'll call it Tuna Turner.

And everything will be right with the world.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Apr 14, 2013)

"Solid white" by most major brands is like that, and it's the best way to eat tuna (unless you're getting legit Japanese tuna sashimi, holy tits is that fucking unbelievable stuff). 

"chunk lite" and "chunk white" are quite far from "chunks". Those are the tuna "pulp" that you're talking about. It's cheaper if you need a tuna fix and don't have the money for the good stuff, but it's just not the same.


----------



## Chary (Apr 14, 2013)

Just had some tuna. Yum.


----------



## J-Machine (Apr 14, 2013)

Pulpy tuna water? eugh.... I can't say I've even seen that in our "flaked varieties. Chunk is my fave though as it means less draining.


----------



## Icealote (Apr 14, 2013)

mmm tuna...


----------



## Densetsu (Apr 14, 2013)

pyromaniac123 said:


> Ergo said:
> 
> 
> > While I am a tuna aficionado, there is something mildly...off...about reading about it on the Temp.
> ...


Canned tuna thread on the 'Temp?

Yes, there's definitely something..._uncanny_...about it.


----------



## nukeboy95 (Apr 14, 2013)

EDIT: gonna go eat some tuna fish sandwich
EDIT 2: DARN CATS THATS MINE


----------



## mechadylan (Apr 14, 2013)

Damnit, any good tuna salad recipes?  -1 to anyone that mentions Miracle Whip.


----------



## Ritsuki (Apr 14, 2013)

I prefer tuna in oil, I found the water version way too dry in mouth.



mechadylan said:


> Damnit, any good tuna salad recipes? -1 to anyone that mentions Miracle Whip.


tuna-egg-mayonnaise salad, rice salad with tuna, pasta salad with tuna, lettuce with tuna...


----------



## Fat D (Apr 14, 2013)

Ritsuki said:


> I prefer tuna in oil, I found the water version way too dry in mouth.


That only happens when you drain the stuff. Put it into a bowl with all the water left in it, butter a still-hot toast, smash the still-dripping tuna on and enjoy.


----------



## Ritsuki (Apr 14, 2013)

Fat D said:


> That only happens when you drain the stuff. Put it into a bowl with all the water left in it, butter a still-hot toast, smash the still-dripping tuna on and enjoy.


You really made me hungry  I'll try it


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 14, 2013)

Ritsuki said:


> I prefer tuna in oil, I found the water version way too dry in mouth.



Dry tuna, unless you have a proper tuna steak, is rancid but that is why you mix it with something. My personal preference is salad cream but that is a different matter.
That said on the water ones did you try the salt water ones or the spring water ones? I often found spring water better but I equally dislike salt.

@Gahars I would send you one of those singing fish but well






I figure having to stick carriage bolts through a structural beam to hold the thing to the wall would be a step too far.


----------



## p1ngpong (Apr 14, 2013)

The temp hungers and craves tuna now, can the Rydian feed the five thousand members but with a single can?


----------



## pasc (Apr 14, 2013)

Gahars said:


> Confirmed: Rydian is Leonard.


Huh, so these videos exist after all...
-------------------------------------------PPL showing others how they eat....
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------nice


----------



## Veho (Apr 14, 2013)

What is it with food threads lately? Are we becoming GBAchef?


----------



## Densetsu (Apr 14, 2013)

Ritsuki said:


> I prefer tuna in oil, I found the water version way too dry in mouth.
> 
> tuna-egg-mayonnaise salad, rice salad with tuna, pasta salad with tuna, lettuce with tuna...





Fat D said:


> That only happens when you drain the stuff. Put it into a bowl with all the water left in it, butter a still-hot toast, smash the still-dripping tuna on and enjoy.


 



Spoiler: Tuna cheddar melt grilled sandwiches
























*EDIT 1


Spoiler: This sandwich pairs well with creamy tomato bisque soup



















 
*EDIT 2*
Damn you, Rye-dian.  Damn you to hell for making me crave something for which I have not the ingredients in my kitchen to make right NAO.  Even your name is making me think of bread for my sandwich D:


----------



## Veho (Apr 14, 2013)

Densetsu said:


> *snip*


----------



## Sop (Apr 14, 2013)

Rydian said:


> When I was a kid I ate canned tuna (sandwich, salad, etc.) all the time. In the past few years I've found I don't like to because the tuna most companies put out has been shredded so finely it's no longer "tuna in water", it's "tuna _pulp_", and almost impossible to drain properly because it's like squeezing the liquid out of a turd nowadays.
> 
> Then while doing a grocery run a day ago, I ran into this stuff.
> 
> ...


This is how all tuna is here... Well, I usually get it in oil, but the same can be said for every liquid it comes in.


----------



## Wizerzak (Apr 14, 2013)

I must agree with FAST on this one. All tuna is like that over here, never heard of this 'tuna pulp' you speak of.

Also, it's got to be in brine with for me.  (Preferably with pepper and sweetcorn, mayo is a must).


----------



## raulpica (Apr 14, 2013)

Armadillo said:


> Just looks like standard tuna here. Have not seen this pulped tuna you speak of over here.


Same here in Italy. Oily, dense tuna for us.

If I hadn't had lunch already I'd just make myself a nice, oily sandwich. Bad side, the oil makes the sandwich squishy


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (Apr 14, 2013)

Good Tuna Recipe here.

Cook a bag of egg noodles, drain, add cans of condensed cream of mushroom soup, add 1 or 2 large cans of albacore tuna, put in a cake pan, crush up some Ruffles potato chips and sprinkle on top, bake for 15-20 minutes at 350 degrees Fahrenheit. Serve hot and enjoy! 

Also optional some pepper and pea's if you like them...


----------



## Veho (Apr 14, 2013)

We have both kinds here, but the good fillet-type stuff is about three times more expensive than the shredded goo stuff. It's because the shredded stuff is all the unsellable scraps and bits left over from the butchering.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Apr 14, 2013)

Densetsu said:


> Spoiler: Tuna cheddar melt grilled sandwiches


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 14, 2013)

That is the best canned tuna!

Now I want some <.<

-Lucario


----------



## Ritsuki (Apr 14, 2013)

You might want to create a religion Rydian, you moved so much people with a simple can of tuna, who knows what would happen if it was an ideology.


----------



## Rydian (Apr 14, 2013)

Ritsuki said:


> You might want to create a religion Rydian, you moved so much people with a simple can of tuna, who knows what would happen if it was an ideology.


GENTLEMEN
BEHOLD
TITS!


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 14, 2013)

Rydian said:


> GENTLEMEN
> BEHOLD
> TITS! Rydian's PENIS!



Fixed that for ya!

-Lucario


----------



## Veho (Apr 14, 2013)

Rydian of Temp and the Quest for the Edible Canned Tuna.


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 14, 2013)

Ritsuki said:


> You might want to create a religion Rydian, you moved so much people with a simple can of tuna, who knows what would happen if it was an ideology.





The Catboy said:


> Rydian is now a priest!


 
He is a priest in the Church of the Temp! ;O;

-Lucario


----------



## Ritsuki (Apr 14, 2013)

The Catboy said:


> He is a priest in the Church of the Temp! ;O;
> 
> -Lucario


 
AMEN BROTHER !!! Now let's pray.

Our Father, who are in the Temp,
Hallowed be thy nickname.
Thy Kingdom come.
Thy will be done on Internet as it is in the forums.
Give us this day our daily tuna.
And forgive us our warnings as we forgive our warners.
And lead us not into EoF,
but deliver us from evil.


----------



## Armadillo (Apr 14, 2013)

Picture of pulped tuna? Don't get it over here, so want to see the horrors of it.


----------



## Joe88 (Apr 14, 2013)

Armadillo said:


> Picture of pulped tuna? Don't get it over here, so want to see the horrors of it.


http://www.tammysrecipes.com/node/4906

it seems chunk light is the culprit


----------



## Armadillo (Apr 14, 2013)

WTF is that? It's just a mush of tuna. I'd be very annoyed if I opened a can and that was in it.


----------



## Veho (Apr 14, 2013)

Armadillo said:


> WTF is that? It's just a mush of tuna. I'd be very annoyed if I opened a can and that was in it.


It usually says on the can if it's fillet, chunks or shreds (I don't know the exact English terms for it).


----------



## Armadillo (Apr 14, 2013)

Cans over here, say nothing on them. Cans in my fridge at the moment, just Tuna in oil, by Sainsburys. They are chunks though, even own brand stuff is tuna chunks .


----------



## Rydian (Apr 14, 2013)

Veho said:


> It usually says on the can if it's fillet, chunks or shreds (I don't know the exact English terms for it).


"Chunk Light" or "Chunk lite" is what made me think that it was "chunk" in general, which is why when I saw "solid" and "no drain", my peepee place went boing just like Taewong.


----------



## Veho (Apr 14, 2013)

Armadillo said:


> Cans over here, say nothing on them.


Not even in very tiny lettering on the side of the can (right next to the monosodium glutamate)? That's where they like to hide the confession that they're actually mushy bits.


----------



## Gahars (Apr 14, 2013)

Jeez, you guys are still talking about this?

Can it!


----------



## Veho (Apr 14, 2013)

Gahars said:


> Can it!


I think you should conserve your puns for more worthy threads.


----------



## Gahars (Apr 14, 2013)

Veho said:


> I think you should conserve your puns for more worthy threads.


 
Canserve them, you say?

Oh, wait, no, you didn't say that. Uh, never mind.


----------



## Veho (Apr 14, 2013)

Gahars said:


> Canserve them, you say?


"Conserve" was meant to be a pun even without twisting the spelling, but I guess the verb doesn't carry the same connotations in English as it does in some other languages after all (and I even googled beforehand to check   ). Oh well.


----------



## Armadillo (Apr 14, 2013)

Veho said:


> Not even in very tiny lettering on the side of the can (right next to the monosodium glutamate)? That's where they like to hide the confession that they're actually mushy bits.


 
Just went and checked, they say chunks on the back in tiny writing. Never bothered to look around there before, might start checking, want to see if tuna pulp/mush is even available here.

Also has allergy advice, contains fish, lol. Can of tuna containing fish, so surprising.


----------



## tbgtbg (Apr 14, 2013)

431unknown said:


> Go ahead and eat your damn tuna, but remember all the poor dolphins that died while people were catching those tunas.



That's what gives it extra flavor.


----------



## Hecatia (Apr 16, 2013)

> Chicken of the Sea


All my why.


----------



## Rydian (Apr 16, 2013)

ctr3k said:


> All my why.


It's the only brand I've seen here that does this?  Something wrong there?


----------



## Hecatia (Apr 16, 2013)

Rydian said:


> Something wrong there?


Not at all, it just seems strange to me. Nothing beats smoked in my opinion.


----------



## Sop (Apr 17, 2013)

I love dat Italian tuna-egg mayonaise dat my mom makes at Christmas.


----------



## Chocolina (Apr 18, 2013)

i totally agree with your point of view and that is definitely a can of the tuna


----------



## nukeboy95 (Apr 18, 2013)

does it cost more that drowned tuna pulp


----------



## EMP Knightmare (Apr 18, 2013)

Best pic I've seen of you yet


----------



## DaggerV (Apr 18, 2013)

I've been having the same issue, up to the point I've starting to buy tins of sardines instead of can of chunky tuna. You sir, have renewed my search. 




GG


----------



## joelv6 (Apr 18, 2013)

let me get me some tuna without water lol


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 22, 2013)

Supermarket made a pumpkin seed, cranberry and orange loaf so I put some tuna and salad cream in there.
Apologies for the bad photo- I only had a webcam though it was amusing to see it on top of a proper tripod.


----------



## pyromaniac123 (Apr 22, 2013)

FAST6191 said:


> View attachment 2423
> 
> Supermarket made a pumpkin seed, cranberry and orange loaf so I put some tuna and salad cream in there.
> Apologies for the bad photo- I only had a webcam though it was amusing to see it on top of a proper tripod.


 
That looks...expensive.


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 22, 2013)

The loaf of bread which volume wise was about the same as a normal loaf (it was a bit flatter, a bit wider and a bit longer) was £1.70. The average loaf of bread is somewhere around £1.30 or £1.50 on the high end.

Tuna is always quite expensive but nothing outrageous and even less so if you buy it in something resembling bulk.


----------



## jefffisher (Apr 22, 2013)

Rydian said:


> Yeah I went for this because it's still in the price range of normal canned, which means a lot more happy for the dollar.


my local grocery store finally has this, it's not the same price as normal canned tuna, chicken of the sea solid white albacore is $1.63 per can chicken of the sea solid white albacore no drain is $2.60.
i went ahead and got some anyways, it's exactly the same as the premium starkist selects tuna and slightly more expensive.
they did have no drain solid light tuna for $1.60 per can, but i don't like the light stuff.
i also noticed it's less tuna normal cans are 5oz, starkist selects are 4.5oz and chicken of the sea no drain is only 4oz
try looking into this stuff 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 at least where i live, there is more meat in the can and it's cheaper.


----------



## Rydian (Apr 22, 2013)

I'll try looking in various stores to see which one has which kinds and brands now.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Apr 22, 2013)

That's sorta what normal canned tuna looks like here. Though with less tuna in the can.


----------



## Skelletonike (Apr 22, 2013)

That's normal here in Portugal, there's several types of canned tuna, the natural tuna one (called natural since it has no oil) is like that.


----------



## Armadillo (Apr 22, 2013)

FFS people, now I want Tuna .

Damn you all.


----------

